# Do customers care about tags? (Gildan, Anvil)



## Glenners (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm stuck deciding between the Gildan 64000 and Anvil 980. One of the major pro's to the Anvil is the tear away tag. But does that matter that much? I think I might actually care more about it than the potential customer might. It just seems unprofessional to sell a shirt with a big gildan tag in the back. At least with the Anvil the customer can rip it off (even though they'll see it first).


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

It depends on the price your selling them, I always send shirts with a big Gildan label showing and have never had complaints. But I am very cheap £9-£12 depending on platform.


----------



## N0cturn4l (Jul 7, 2016)

Personally, i'd like to know what kind of brand of shirt they use when i bought one. That way i would know the characteristic of the shirt from each brand.


----------

